# Show me some pictures of your town



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my town Hengelo in the Netherlands.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Your town is beautiful! Here are a few of mine.

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Kara, if I see the pictures of your town , I start dreaming from sun, beach and holidays !

Here are some pictures of Lintorf.
1. Mill (Helpenstein)
2. our church (protestant)
3 catholic church
4. Dickelsbach (the dogs like it)
5. our house


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Kara, yes sun and beach!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

These pictures are all great, I love seeing pictures of different places.

For all the newer members you should check out our August photo challange "Have Hav will Travel" as well.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1479&highlight=august


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Martina,

Your town is beautiful too!

My town is very typical tourist attracting beach town! Here's some more pictures of my town (the video is pretty funny! lol):

http://www.vabeach.com/photos-panos.php

Kara


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

How pretty! Ans, I love the quaint buildings & beautiful architecture. Makes me want to travel more! Kara.....those pictures are just making me wish for summer!!!:frusty: I hate the cold weather up here. DH & I are moving south as soon as the last kid moves out! the town we live in is just your typical suburbia, but here are a few pics of where we spend our summers....


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@mom23girls: That looks great , too !
@Thumperlove : The video is so amusing, the guy with the hawai-shirt is really cool.*gg*The link is interesting anyway.
Can you go with your hav to the beach ? In Spain it´s forbidden.You also can´t take them to restaurants.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is New Paltz, NY - home of the oldest street in the United States founded by the Hugeunots.










Mohonk Mountain House resort and Skytop Tower




























It is also a place where people come for rock climbing










"Downtown"


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

The castle (or resort) looks like a fairytalecastle.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the hometown pics. The ones from Europe are so pretty.

New Paltz - brings back memories (I am a 60's child) and my son went to Marist so we were up there quite a bit.

Kara - that video was funny. Love the beach. It's where feel most at home. Guess cause I'm an Aquarius.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's where I live... Which just happened to be voted the "5th Best Small Town to Live In" by Money magazine! 

http://www.thevillageclaremont.com/vilgal3.html


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Ivy

Very nice!
I like castles.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How neat!

Its really nice to see where everyone lives and how different they all are, and quite beautiful!

Dogs are allowed at the beach between October and March (basically, winter months) They aren't allowed during tourist season...unless it is a private beach, but our vet warns us that alot of dogs get parvo at the beach, so Gucci has only been once! She LOVED the sand, she was just running around like a lunatic and using the sand to propel her flying through the air! I wish I would've gotten a video, next time...I will!

That video was taken at a "party place" which closed down about a year ago, lol...he was definately having a good time *grin*.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
That old guy was absolutely hilarious! I think he was getting his groove on:wink: and at one point he bends downs and looks close----like he had something fall out or was looking for leaks! I almost peed my pants!ound: How embarrasing for whoever he was with........OMG!ound:


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I like this thread. 
Leslie your town looks so friendly with all the flowers in spring and the fruit market- wow.

Kara: Parvo at the beach ?? How does this come ?

In the mediterranean area we have Leishmansiose, it´s coming from sandflys. They start their mischief after sunset.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! you guys all live in such beautiful places. What a treat to see these!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> Wow! you guys all live in such beautiful places. What a treat to see these!


I agree, they are beautiful. I live in a very small town, with lots of farm land. The big news in the town paper yesterday was we are getting a McDonalds.ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll take a value meal to go please!ound:

I have nothing pretty to see at all either!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Leslie...I love those pictures of your town, it almost reminds me of a quaint New England village. It's not the side of California I saw when I visited! It's so beautiful! 

Ivy - I haven't been to the Mohawk Mtn. House in such a long long, but it is truly gorgeous. New Paltz is a really nice town. Do you ever get up this way near Albany????


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This is one of the many churches however this is also one of our oldest









This one is our cross road for the I80 and looking up the I95









I'll have to try and find some more or maybe I'll go take some more pix. We don't have a lot here, but we do at least have most of the major fast food chains.:wink:

I love all the pictures that you have posted and it sure makes me want to move to a place where there are trees and a LOT of them :biggrin1: This is more of what we get to see on a daily basis


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I live in Owasso, Oklahoma (five miles north of Tulsa, OK)
It is a suburb. Owasso is the fastest growing community in Oklahoma.

"Owasso" is an Indian word, meaning "the end" or "turn around." At the turn of the century, it identified the area where the Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railroad line ended - in a field several miles northeast of Tulsa. In 1906 Owasso formally became a town under laws of the Indian Territory and was chartered as a city on September 28, 1972. ( I moved to Owasso with my parents in 1973)

Tulsa is the "Oil Capital of the World" and credited for the "birthplace" for Route 66 - so get your kicks on Route 66.

We have a wonderful "River Parks" that runs along the Arkansas River where
people walk trails and ride bikes.

Downtown Tulsa has the older buildings with beautiful churches and an Art Deco District.

We have wonderful Bed and Breakfasts - I'll mention two of the best. http://www.jarrettfarm.com/
Jarret Farms and the McBirney Mansion

Come visit us: there is also The Performing Arts Center and they are building the huge BOK building for sporting events and concerts.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jen~ Claremont is very much like a New England village. In fact, the downtown area is known as "the Village". We are the home to 7 different colleges (one of which I hope will be hiring Amanda's hubby ) Needless to say, we are very academically oriented. As a result, we often have some pretty amazing visitors (political figures, artists, etc.). Many of the areas in Claremont are used often for movie filming. Since we're so close to Hollywood and we look like New England but, don't have the inclement weather, we're the perfect choice. It's not uncommon to have movie crews "staked out" for a bit. We've lived her for 28 yrs. and I totally love it here!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Marie,
We have been to Jarrett Farms and it's great!!
Thanks for posting Oklahoma pics
Dawna


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Nothing too remarkable about Mountain View other than we do have the main Google campus here. 


Our downtown is our favorite place to walk in the summer months for ice cream, etc.



My husband works for Stanford University and we enjoy touring the campus as well. It's really quite lovely. Here's a picture of the Hoover Tower and my son Max on the observation level and the view .........


Edit - the pictures posted funky but I think you'll figure it all out.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Heather
@Mary
@Lisa

Very nice pictures.
So different from the Netherlands.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

The world is beautiful ! Thank you very much, every area is different and so nice.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

This is a great thread. There are so many beautiful places in the world.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Paige, I too live in a small rural town surrounded by corn fields. We just got news that we are getting a Taco Bell.....McDonalds won't come here! 

Marie, my son and his family live in Broken Arrow, also a suburb of Tulsa. We try to go there at lease once a year. 

I love this thread as I would love to travel overseas but have only done it once to London, then on Ireland when my daughter did a study abroad. It certainly was eye opening and I LOVED it. I think I could just travel the rest of my life but my furbabies might get in the way of that dream now!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Marie, my son and his family live in Broken Arrow, also a suburb of Tulsa. We try to go there at lease once a year.


Really - do you bring your pups. Let me know next time you are in town, I would love to meet you and pups.

I go to Broken Arrow quite often - I love the "Old Time Pottery" store they have there - as a matter of fact I am going there tomorrow.

Also, I was born in St. Louis, MO and lived in Belleville, Ill for years before moving to Oklahoma. Where in Illinois do you live?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Los Angeles- my new love!*

Downtown-where I work.

















A pretty famous picture!









There is so much different geography so close

















and my least favorite part!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

One time when I flew into LA - we flew right over the Hollywood sign and I took pics. We circled out over the ocean - it was really pretty.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Marie, I don't bring my puppies, but if you want to dog sit while we are there, I could bring them!! My step children are not dog lovers, even though this particular son did let his children get a Bichon. Anyway, our dogs aren't welcome .
I live in Monmouth, IL....about 3.5 hours north of St. Louis and an hour south of the Quad Cities. We are about 20 miles east of the Mississippi.

I'll have to check out the pottery store...I usually don't shop when I go visit...mostly we play with the grandkids!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

If I see all this beautiful pictures, I think I have to take my next Hav-girl from America. A reason for a visit and your dogs are really cute. I still need a red one. (No yet, but in the nearest future).


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, such nice pics. I'll have to get my camera out this weekend, and add to the thread. Or...just picture some cows, a little old, historical town. And one traffic light. And that's my town


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> *Really - do you bring your pups. Let me know next time you are in town, I would love to meet you and pups.*
> 
> I go to Broken Arrow quite often - I love the "Old Time Pottery" store they have there - as a matter of fact I am going there tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I was born in St. Louis, MO and lived in Belleville, Ill for years before moving to Oklahoma. Where in Illinois do you live?


Ooh..Ooh, can I come, too? LOL.
I'm your neighbor 
I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas.
Dh actually grew up in Tulsa, and still has some family, and a few friends there. In-laws just moved from there about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia, Isn't Fayetteville only about 2 hrs. from Tulsa. I went with my son there one time. It seemed very hilly through the town and the streets didn't match up and we got lost....lololol

Come see us anytime.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Tritia, Isn't Fayetteville only about 2 hrs. from Tulsa. I went with my son there one time. It seemed very hilly through the town and the streets didn't match up and we got lost....lololol
> 
> Come see us anytime.


Yep..about 2 hours. 1.5 when my mother drives :biggrin1:

It's a very nice, little (well, getting bigger every day) college town.
We're actually about 15 miles from there, in a little town called Prairie Grove.
We go to Tulsa quite often. I'm due for a Pottery Barn fix, and we don't have one here


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Pictures, pictures please.........


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well, I can't resist.....I have to repost this one 



The following photographs are not mine...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a little bit of info on the city where I live, Laval, Quebec.

Laval was originally inhabited by Mohawks before the French arrived. 

It is the 4th largest suburb in North America after Mississauga, Ontario; Mesa, Arizona and Surrey, British Columbia.

In 2006, the city had a population of 368,709, which makes it the third largest city in Quebec.

The rainbow was outside my house last summer. The winter scene is at a large park nearby.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Suzanne

I didn't know that Maastricht was so beautiful.
Nice pictures.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Marj

Nice!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

@ Ans : Thank you  the City centre of Maastricht is well known for it's Roman background and medieval buildings.... the city shopping center has become very much like Utrecht.....quite similar....
it's the Market, the Vrijthof and the City Park that's really beautiful!

@ Marj: that's a beautiful rainbow, it's actually a double one isn't it!?


----------

